# How do I paint galvanized nail heads?



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've used Galvite primer from SW to spot prime galvanized nail heads. I'm not sure SW still makes it, but, it was designed for galvanized metal.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Zinsser 123 primer then paint.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Rustoleum also makes a galvanized metal primer.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Stops-Rust-1-qt-Aluminum-Flat-Rust-Preventive-Primer-8781502/100123993?keyword=Rustoleum+galvanized+metal+primer

This particular primer works on aluminum and galvanized metal.


----------

